
The Local News Business Model - germinalphrase
https://stratechery.com/2017/the-local-news-business-model/
======
socalnate1
Any examples out there of someone actually following this model? I'd love to
see it in action.

~~~
mifeng
I read that Deseret News is doing something like this, but since they target a
faith-based audience, they can transcend local borders.

Front page does look very local:
[http://www.deseretnews.com/](http://www.deseretnews.com/)

